# Saying good bye to Joey



## Joey2005 (May 25, 2013)

Joey is my GSD, the most beautiful, loyal and lovable friend.

He went yesterday, I lost him to CDRM, and I don't seem to be able to live without him now he's gone.

Every hour of my day was shared with Joey. He slept next to me, had his dinner besides me, sometimes he waited for me to finish my shower just outside my bathroom, played together.

Now he's not here and I feel a hole in my life that hurts so much.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Joey


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. It is a rough disease


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

The sudden quiet and emptiness of your home must be awful.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss  Joey was lucky to have an owner that loved him so much.

Losing a pet is one of the hardest things a person will every have to do, IMHO. The pain never goes away, but it becomes easier and easier to live with.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss RIP Joey


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I feel that pain. I am sorry for this loss. Missing a good dog is terrible. Even though you can't envision yourself getting through this, it will get better but you'll never forget him and that is good.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That is so sad, I'm very sorry. Joey was obviously a very well-loved boy.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss of Joey. They do become our most special friend and comfort. We are so lucky to have been their guardians.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Best wishes on your healing

Run free Joey - 

though he may of left your life's
i'm sure he'll live forever in your hearts


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm really sorry you lost you boy x


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Dogs are such good true friends...
I'm so sorry for your loss of Joey!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He has been running free for some time now.
This thread is from 2013.


----------

